# poulan wont start



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a Poulan 336 pro chainsaw. I was using it yesterday and it didnt seem to be running very good ( intermitant blubbering and dying ) but I kept running until it seem to be getting hot so I shut it down, now I cant get it running. I have good spark and gas is getting to the carb. The compression does not seem to be real good but its hard to tell.....Does anybody have any suggestions of where I can go next....Thanks....Jim


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I would have the compression checked if you feel it is not what it should be.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I have pulled the cylinder off and found the piston was very scored and the rings were stuck. So it will be a new piston and rings...


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello,did you check the cylinder walls for scoring also? Usually if the piston and rings are scored, the cylinder is also and a new piston with rings will be a short lived waste of money repair.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I checked the cylinder and I think a light honing will do( I hope )


----------



## Ross369 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have pulled the cylinder off and found the piston was very scored and the rings were stuck.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Often times either the cylinder or piston is chrome plated since both are aluminum and cannot run against each other. If the hone job pulls any plating off cylinder the motor will lock up pretty shortly. I just pulled down a Poulan that apparently got non-plated piston put together with unplated cylinder also, it was very ugly inside. 

Similarly, honing unplated cylinder might work but if scored plated piston is missing plating on highs which were raised by seizure and galling, then the aluminum will again be kissing and death shortly after. I have carefully spot lowered highspots on a chromed piston with a dremel and small rock before to get a saw up and running, while not like a new one, it did run well enough to work with.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

One word of caution - the condition that caused the scoring may still exist after a rebuild and cause a repeat failure. Carburetor and fuel issues can cause a lean mixture, or as seen a lot lately water in the fuel. A CC vacuum leak can also precipitate major failure in a 2-stroke.


----------

